# OnTarget2 question about making tapes



## TrevorF (Mar 7, 2005)

How do you set the minimum distance on your tape to 10m? Every time I type 10m as my minimum distance it changes to 13m. What am I not doing?
Thanks,
Trevor


----------



## NationalArchery (Nov 24, 2005)

T-mod,

Just give up, your never gonna hit the middle anyways....just set your 20 and aim off when you need to.

Good luck,


PS this is Allan not Jay


----------



## X's OneByOne (Nov 25, 2005)

Trevor,

IMO ... The reason it's going back to 13m is because 13m is the value of the "HighPin". The high pin value represents the closest possible distance for a tape mark or pin that the current setup is capable of. If you look at your reference chart that's the value you have to start adding clicks instead of removing.

Michel


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

thats where you need to use the "tape footer" it tells you the short distances in feet = how many meters or yards. example: 10 feet would be 59 meters on my sight tape. hope this helps.


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

TrevorF said:


> How do you set the minimum distance on your tape to 10m? Every time I type 10m as my minimum distance it changes to 13m. What am I not doing?
> Thanks,
> Trevor


They're right, it's not you. It's something called parallax (the distance between the arrows path & line of sight). I'll bet your 10m setting is somewhere around 15-17m. Just take a look at the chart that Jeronimo posted. All the info you need is in a chart like that, except for your set up.


----------



## TrevorF (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks for the great replies guys. Great info.
Allan, has the left one droped yet?
Cheers,
Trevor


----------



## TrevorF (Mar 7, 2005)

Hey again guys,

Will playing with the performance factor setting have much of an affect on your sight tapes? I tried my second tape yesterday and the marks are bang on up until about 50 or 55 meters and then they are all a bit high. 
Any thoughts?
Thanks,
Trevor

PS
Allan please ask your girlfriend to stop calling me.:tongue:


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

thats where you need to run your arrows through a chrono to confirm your getting the same speed as the program calculates. you might have put in the wrong angle for your fletching. the difference between 0 and 2* offset will change the drag coeficient enough to throw the marks off quite a bit at longer ranges.


----------



## TrevorF (Mar 7, 2005)

I use the Easton chrono with their light kit. I entered the average for 5 arrows. Under the completed arrow section I manually entered the velocity I got from my chrono. I also manually entered the weight for my arrows.
I double checked the fletching box to make sure the offset was set to zero.
I'm trying very hard to adhere to the rule "garbage in garbage out" rule.
Is this a common occurrence with this program, or would you say that normally if close marks are bang on so are the rest?
Thanks,
Trevor


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

when i make a new sight tape, i like to adjust it at 50 or 60 meters as a starting point. then work down to confirm the marks for closer ranges. it seems to work a lot better for me this way. if i start at closer ranges it always seems to be off at the longer distances.


----------



## TrevorF (Mar 7, 2005)

Well it might have just been me or maybe where I was shooting was not measured correctly because I shot a field round on Saturday and my marks were bang on, expect for the 40m but that might have been not measured correctly. The rest though were 100% accurate. I have to get back out and try my 70 and 90 mark again to make sure that it's me and not the tape.

As for adjusting it at 50 or 60 first. Do you shoot in thoese marks first and then line up your tape with that mark? I wasn't really sure how to attach the tape to the sight so I sighted in for 20m and then set the tape in place with the sight set to 20m and I lined up the tape's 20m mark with the sight's 20m mark. Is this how it's suposed to be done?
Thanks,
Trevor


----------



## TeneX (Mar 24, 2003)

try this,
sight in for 20, make your sight tape, and then when you put it on the sight put it on upside down. then try shooting while hanging by your feet. i think you will not notice any loss in consistancy because you will still not be hitting the middle..

Much Love,
Allan


----------



## TrevorF (Mar 7, 2005)

Allan did we talk about the dangers of sniffing gas?


----------

